

The Power of Interdisciplinary Teams - virtualritz
http://www.jupiter-jazz.com/interdisciplinary-teams
If you face a problem, one way to look for a solution may be to ask people from different fields. A lot of time a solution doesn’t present itself because the knowledge you have in a specific field also acts as a boundary for your imagination.
======
daniel-cussen
My favorite kind of interdisciplinary teams are the kind which consist of two
scientists from different but related disciplines, like crypto and
evolutionary algorithms, for instance. Keep in mind that this combination is
not what will best take you to market but will be what provides the new
technology.

~~~
virtualritz
Yes, for going to market you will always need a business person too (the
hustler, see <http://learntoduck.com/micah/hackers-hustlers>).

I guess the post was more about the problem solving power such teams have vs
combinations of people that are more homogeneous in disciplines. It ignores
the economic aspect of what comes after 'inventing'. ;)

I could have mentioned pair programming which imho benefits hugely (though not
always) from the 2nd person (the passive one) coming from a loosely related or
even unrelated field.

I.e. a high level 3d graphics hacker with a low lever system programmer
looking over their shoulder.

